
Google monetizes start page, vocal minority gets vocal - ksvs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081018-google-monetizes-start-page-vocal-minority-gets-vocal.html
======
charlesju
First off, the topic of this article is pretty misleading and kind of
divisive. From the article's own admission, Google only allows monetization of
start page gadgets that user's manually ad. The meat of the article was spent
talking about the merits of a left UI navigation for Google's start page.
(Personally, I think it should be a setting since I am on the laptop a lot,
and it really kills screen space, but I'll live)

Further, I have a very hard time hating Google because they provide so much
value to my life. They store all my e-mail through GMail, all my RSS feeds,
all my documents, and now I have all my company internet assets managed
through Google Apps.

I might get flamed for saying this, but I'll gladly click on some Google links
on their start page or anywhere else, a few clicks of a mouse is definitely
worth more than what they have given me. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'd
subscribe and pay a monthly fee to keep Google alive, if they asked. People
should be grateful for what they receive for free.

~~~
sgrove
Well, no - that's not quite right. In regards to "gladly clicking on some
google links", I'd say it'd be more appropriate to be _willing_ to click on
their links, should they make them relevant. And that's what google has done
so brilliantly! They're not asking people to please click on the links, or to
be grateful for their free services, they're taking advantage of the natural
self-interest people have, and making it to the individual's benefit to click.

I'm certainly right there with you as to the utility of Google, replacing them
would be very dear indeed!

------
bockris
This article does not give an even account of the user discontent.

[http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArti...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=211201740)

Gives a more balanced account.

I think Google is trying to roll back. I'm actually stuck in between the
releases. Mine has the old container (no left side bar) but the new gadgets so
they don't work at all.

This is a massive screw up by Google.

I also think it's funny that this story is also current on HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=336736>

